# Loud whining/roaring sound when driving wifes B5 Passat 4 motion.. any ideas?



## CasaS4blanca (Mar 18, 2009)

*Loud whining/roaring sound when driving wifes 2001 Passat 4 motion.. any ideas?*

The sound tempo increases with speed of travel, so it is drivetrain related, and is still present when car is in netural and coasting. The sound really sounds like tire noise, but I don't think it's that. 
Thanks


_Modified by CasaS4blanca at 6:44 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## skullone (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Loud whining/roaring sound when driving wifes 2001 Passat 4 motion.. any ideas? (CasaS4blanca)*

Probably wheel bearing from on wheel


----------

